
A 48Khz digital music player for the Commodore 64 (2018) - panic
http://brokenbytes.blogspot.com/2018/03/a-48khz-digital-music-player-for.html
======
NieDzejkob
I don't understand why the `sidtable' conversion is done at run-time. It looks
as if one could save quite a few cycles at no size cost by doing it when
encoding.

~~~
boomlinde
The values in the table depend on the SID model. So on an older SID (6581) you
have one table, and on newer SID (8580 or 6582) you have another.

------
PunksATawnyFill
Meanwhile, the Atari computers had a “volume-only” mode that let you send a
voltage directly to the audio output.

By setting the paddle ports to a high-speed sampling mode, you could easily
build an audio sampler.

Great computers.

------
dang
Discussed at the time:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16696246](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16696246)

------
jcmeyrignac
Another trick is to put the replay routine in zero-page, so you can easily
increment the pointer. It saves one cycle.

------
vardump
Not just PCM playback, but also realtime decompression, vector quantization.

About 2 bits used per 8 bit sample.

About 7 bits of PCM resolution out of good old SID chip.

